# Great book - practical techniques that help



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## kerplunkett (Jan 3, 2011)

i want to learn more? where can i read this book for free? or maybe could u share some techniques he/she said?


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just bought that book yesterday


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds great, I really hope someone's gonna give us more detailed ideas of what to do...thanks for the tip!


----------

